# So I met Simon Today...



## Dave Hadden (Jun 26, 2007)

And he's the real deal.

Had a nice chat with him and learned a few things about saws too.
Saw and felt the difference in piston weight and what he does to them.
Oh, and in case you think he's not worthy, he's just finished "Simonizing" his 163rd saw this year.
These are not hot rod racing saws either, they are real working fallers saws that don't fail in two hours. You can't have that when you are a faller so it would appear that he must be doing something right or that many guys wouldn't have paid to have their saws done.
In addition he's a very intelligent and articulate guy.

From the tone of a few posts here I suspect either a bit of jealousy or maybe even some oneupsmanship has been in play before I came along, but I'll tell you straight out, he's real and he knows whereof he speaks.
If I used my saw more than once in a blue moon I'd have him do it in a flash, but it would be like having a hot rod you only drive once a year, so not worth it for me.
For real fallers it seems to be working out just fine though.
Later.


Take care.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 26, 2007)

OK so he is the real deal.............he needs to put a few saws in some hands of the members here. 


One isn't enough!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 26, 2007)

Dave Hadden said:


> And he's the real deal.
> 
> Had a nice chat with him and learned a few things about saws too.
> Saw and felt the difference in piston weight and what he does to them.
> ...




So your happy I told you to stop in and meet Simon...  


Next time you talk to him, tell him he needs to get out of the shop and go fishing......

.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jun 26, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> OK so he is the real deal.............he needs to put a few saws in some hands of the members here.
> 
> 
> One isn't enough!!!



He did, remember, there no big deal. 

No jealousy or oneupmanship here, simon talked a talk, but drooped the ball when it came to fallowing thought. 

Glad someone meet him and had a pleasant talk, I for one would not walk uncrossed the street for that privilege.

It may be just a hunch, but the 163 saw modded this year, may be a stretch , consistent with the stories we heard before?


----------



## beelsr (Jun 27, 2007)

Dave Hadden said:


> And he's the real deal.
> 
> Had a nice chat with him and learned a few things about saws too.
> Saw and felt the difference in piston weight and what he does to them.
> ...




You know, I wasn't around for the battles before and really don't know what happened and don't really care but just a comment....

you'd have (and simon too, i suppose) a little more credibility if you'd been a member for more than a few weeks and a handful of posts to your name. 

Now, i don't know you from Adam. And you & I could be logging soulmates or some other tootie-frootie non-gay thing. Or not. But don't take this as a personal attack - just an observation from a disinterested person...


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jun 27, 2007)

The number of posts I have here is representative of my credibility????

I've been on the internet on a dozen different boards for at least eight years now and I've never heard that one before.

And I'll tell you all right now that when I first started posting on discussion boards way back when I started with the idea that I was never going to troll, lie, imp or do any of the things I see all-too-many people doing from the safety of their chairs at their computer.
In fact, I think trolls, imps and the like are on about the same level as pond scum.....not inferring any of you are like that of course....but at 62 years of age, as a published writer, a longtime forest industry worker in BC and a straight shooter, I can assure you that what I type on a discussion board is the truth and/or what I've seen or experienced personally. 

I had never heard of a simonized saw before someone asked me about it so I went and checked it (Simon) out....today.
He is as advertised and if that's a problem for some of you then...so be it.
I did discern while searching through some of the old posts that some contributors....like on almost every board I frequent....seem unable to deal with straightforward honest articulate postings from people they don't know personally.
I can understand that to some degree, but being all snarky, sarcastic or demeaning doesn't reflect on either Simon or me, it reflects on whomever is being snarky or sarcastic. 
When I read through some of the old posts that Simon was involved in I was immediately struck by how calm and articulate HE was compared to some of the other posters on the threads, given that he seemed under attack a lot.
I also got the impression that some of you can't handle someone who IS good at what they do and isn't too shy to say so.

But if the number of posts is to be the factor considered regarding MY credibility, then you can go check out Surfermag.com.
My name is Hump over there and I have 3304 posts.
Is that enough for you???  

Nothing personal here either.

Take care.


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 27, 2007)

Dave Hadden said:


> The number of posts I have here is representative of my credibility????
> 
> I've been on the internet on a dozen different boards for at least eight years now and I've never heard that one before.
> 
> ...




Next time you see Simon just tell him he's spending to much time in the shop and needs to go fishing...He might even take you along......



.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 27, 2007)

Simon doesn't owe anybody a dang thing here... 

...and Dave don't sweat the "post count" BS... we all know that post count don't mean squat. Your credibility is just fine.

Gary


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 27, 2007)

yea, what gary said, newguy18 has more posts than you, but he hasn't said anything worth while yet either, so atleast u got him beat there!! good to have you here.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jun 27, 2007)

No worries.

Just struck me funny that post count was noted as a criteria regarding credibility.

I always try to follow the three rules for British diplomats.

1...Never lie.

2..Never tell the whole truth.

3..Never miss the opportunity to go to the bathroom. :biggrinbounce2: 

Geeze, I gotta go right now too.


Take care.


----------



## beelsr (Jun 28, 2007)

Dave Hadden said:


> The number of posts I have here is representative of my credibility????
> 
> I've been on the internet on a dozen different boards for at least eight years now and I've never heard that one before.
> 
> ...



Nice post....

Sure, post count in an online community is a measure of credibility. If only as a measure of familiarity.

Example: You're looking for a used saw and two are listed in the trading post at the same time. One from someone who had joined a month ago and had 5 posts and an identically described saw from a member who'd been around for a year or few and had hundreds of posts. You'd obviously trust the long-time member's ad more.

Of course, you have to realize I don't know you by name. Obviously, some of the people around here do know who you are. I've been on the net for maybe 20 years now (I like to say: since before Algore invented it  and maybe I've come across enough trolls and shills to be too suspicious for my own good. 

Anyway, as I said, I have no problem with Simon. He kind of looks like a guy who married one of my ex-girlfriends. But that's not a problem for me....


----------



## belgian (Jun 28, 2007)

Dave Hadden said:


> And he's the real deal.
> 
> Had a nice chat with him and learned a few things about saws too.
> Saw and felt the difference in piston weight and what he does to them.
> ...




Well Dave, welcome to the forum. Simon has been in the snakepit before at this forum, but handled it so well many had to turn to other, low belt tactics, etc to defend their case. jealousy, now come on. And the fact that Simon is an engineer doesn't help either, go figure. So don't get excited about the welcome you are gonna get by some if you stand up for the guy.
It's nice to get feedback from a guy who actually has met Simon in real life and to learn that his saws works out for the professional fallers. Nothing else matters.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 28, 2007)

Dave Hadden said:


> No worries.
> 
> Just struck me funny that post count was noted as a criteria regarding credibility.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA!   

Gary


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 28, 2007)

Dave Hadden said:


> When I read through some of the old posts that Simon was involved in I was immediately struck by how calm and articulate HE was compared to some of the other posters on the threads, given that he seemed under attack a lot.
> I also got the impression that some of you can't handle someone who IS good at what they do and isn't too shy to say so.



Good that you could meet the guy. He did at time sound like he knew what he was doing, but at other times acted like he walked on water and his shat didn't stink. Then several members asked to buy a saw from him he balked. First he comes out like his saws are God's gift to loggers, then when approached to sell a few he backs off. Not sure if you read all the posts, but some threads were no doubt deleted.

I'd like to see him send a saw to a GTG. Or show up with one himself and let folks run it.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 28, 2007)

I always thought Simon was (and is) the real deal... he called some people out here as well... Some of the "old regulars" didn't like it and they balked a lot too...

I wouldn't have sold a saw to anybody after bein' treated like that either. He might have a little arrogance, but he never backed down... and that is what I like about him.

Wish he would post here more often... 

Gary


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jun 28, 2007)

Unlike when I was younger and only bought Playboy to read the articles, I basically joined up here to look at all the neat old pictures and maybe talk story a bit.
I understand why someone would be a bit leery of a newbie, but as I've explained I'm not into all that flaming, trolling, imping and insulting crap so perhaps got ruffled just a tad by the inference inherent in an earlier post about credibility etc.
Again, no worries and when I get back next week from visiting my Mom (85th birthday this Sat.) I'll try to work up an old story or two.

There is the big annual chainsaw carving contest happening here in Campbell River this weekend (Willow Point actually) and I'm going to miss that but Ma will only turn 85 once so I gotta go see her.

Absolutely amazes me what some of these carvers can produce with a saw and a log. Fabulous stuff in some cases.

Anyway, hope you all have a good weekend and Happy Canada Day (July 1) to all the Canucks on here and a Happy July 4th to all the Yanks on here too.

Take care.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 28, 2007)

Dave Hadden said:


> Unlike when I was younger and only bought Playboy to read the articles, I basically joined up here to look at all the neat old pictures and maybe talk story a bit.
> I understand why someone would be a bit leery of a newbie, but as I've explained I'm not into all that flaming, trolling, imping and insulting crap so perhaps got ruffled just a tad by the inference inherent in an earlier post about credibility etc.
> Again, no worries and when I get back next week from visiting my Mom (85th birthday this Sat.) I'll try to work up an old story or two.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to the stories!


----------



## belgian (Jun 28, 2007)

Dave Hadden said:


> Unlike when I was younger and only bought Playboy to read the articles, I basically joined up here to look at all the neat old pictures and maybe talk story a bit.
> I understand why someone would be a bit leery of a newbie, but as I've explained I'm not into all that flaming, trolling, imping and insulting crap so perhaps got ruffled just a tad by the inference inherent in an earlier post about credibility etc.
> Again, no worries and when I get back next week from visiting my Mom (85th birthday this Sat.) I'll try to work up an old story or two.
> 
> ...



Dave, give your mam a good hug on her birthday, she deserves it. 
But I really look forward to hearing your logging stories next week :blob4: 

Have a good one.
Roland


----------



## beelsr (Jun 29, 2007)

Dave Hadden said:


> Unlike when I was younger and only bought Playboy to read the articles, I basically joined up here to look at all the neat old pictures and maybe talk story a bit.
> I understand why someone would be a bit leery of a newbie, but as I've explained I'm not into all that flaming, trolling, imping and insulting crap so perhaps got ruffled just a tad by the inference inherent in an earlier post about credibility etc.
> Again, no worries and when I get back next week from visiting my Mom (85th birthday this Sat.) I'll try to work up an old story or two.
> 
> ...



I got to spend the day with my Grandma today - she turns 91 in a few weeks. Army nurse in India during WW2 - some great stories there.

You should check out the carving group here - some nice work.

Happy Canada Day to you...


----------



## Simonizer (Jul 1, 2007)

I went down to the competion this afternoon when I got back to town. The work was brilliant. I took several pictures and will endeavor to post them tomorrow or the next day. The best artists always seem to be natives, they are in a class of their own when it comes to being able to create a 3-D vision out of a vertical stump.


----------



## Simonizer (Jul 1, 2007)

Incidentally, every saw was an Echo or an electric little beast running off a Honda 5KW generator. Bear with me I will have Michelle post them tomorrow, Cheers, Simon.


----------



## sperho (Jul 1, 2007)

Dave Hadden said:


> I'll try to work up an old story or two.


opcorn: 

Half the reason I visit this place is to find out what people who work with trees for a living actually do or did back in the day. Occasionally, I want to cease being a chemist and join the chain gang. Maybe one day when I get burned out doing what I do.


----------



## 046 (Jul 2, 2007)

Dave H, welcome to AS... 

Simon, good to see you post again...


----------



## Simonizer (Nov 8, 2011)

ShoerFast said:


> He did, remember, there no big deal.
> 
> No jealousy or oneupmanship here, simon talked a talk, but drooped the ball when it came to fallowing thought.
> 
> ...


 A stretch? lmao. I modded 273 that year. Was it fun?, not really. Had an order for 16 372's from a customer in Squamish. (LRD Contracting) took all week to do them. (4 years ago)


----------

